# What totally creeps you out or scares you?



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I know spiders are a big part of lots of people's displays, but I can't stand them! They totally creep me out, always have. We had a lot of brown recluse spiders in the area that I grew up and I think the fear of them scarred me for life. I use webs in my display but I can't really bring myself to put spiders in them. Yuck!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

They used a mask similar to that at the end of the movie Insidious and I thought it was pretty creepy and effective. It would make a great costume for a haunted house.

For me personally though, there is nothing creepier than a twisted human form, like you see in the ghosts of a lot of Asian horror films. Big gaping mouths or limbs bending the wrong way or faces being mutilated is literally hard for me to watch, even if it's in an otherwise crappy movie like The Grudge.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

halloweenjon said:


> For me personally though, there is nothing creepier than a twisted human form, like you see in the ghosts of a lot of Asian horror films.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

clowns and dolls


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Saki. Girl...you're welcome.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> clowns and dolls


Ditto.

Did you hear about this!?!?
Mystery 'do-gooder' causes panic by leaving sinister dolls resembling REAL young girls outside homes in gated California community

The poor woman meant well enough, but all she had to do was knock & let them know. They most likely would've trashed the things but still, it's just more proof that dolls really are creepy.

And what's crazy is I don't find creepy dolls creepy or scary clowns scary, it's those "normal" looking ones that I worry about.

Oh & ventriloquist dummies. They're evil too. I saw Magic & all those Twilight Zone episodes, I know they come to life at night.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hidden things creep me out. Thinking something is there is more scary than any actual object to me


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Shrunken heads
Heads on platters
Freaks of nature
Body modification
Talking severed heads

Pu saw a video on, America 'a Funniest Home Videos," called "Dip Head," when I was little. It's on YouTube.


----------



## Nyx Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

I am scared to death of clowns. Nothing else can really scare me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Filthy bathrooms


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, spiders have always been my number one phobia, but another weird one of mine is underwater photography. Shipwrecks are terrifying, of course, but even non-creepy things photographed under water spook me. Basically, if it's not a picture of a cute turtle or whale, I don't want to see it! 

It must be a nautical thing, I guess. Because certain boat-related artifacts bother me, too. When we go to the local Mariner's Museum, some of the exhibits (particularly actual pieces hauled up from the sea) have been known to make me go all clammy and shaky. I even had a mild panic attack when I saw the recovered gun turret from the USS Monitor. 

Maybe in a past life I died in a shipwreck or something.


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

Movies with Werewolves and possessed or demonic animals. The only werewolf movie I've ever watched in its entirety was Teen Wolf and even that creeped me out!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A beautiful summer day, two boys are astride their bikes standing, looking across 90 feet of empty parking lot at the big old haunted house.
"How can anybody ever get out of there?"
"Easy, there are 13 exits."
"Nobody could ever get out of there!"
Transfixed, the lad repeats himself:"Nobody could ever get out of there! Somebody should burn that house down!"
"No they should NOT! We live there , our pets live there!"
They slowly ride away not speaking.
Did he say his Mother was moving away to attend some school? I sure hope she moves soon , and remembers to take him with her.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The Tea Party and gas station restrooms


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Wasps

Creepshow

Jerry Jones


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> The Tea Party and gas station restrooms


Somebody's always got to bring politics into it.
This is a Halloween forum.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Nyx Shadow said:


> I am scared to death of clowns. Nothing else can really scare me.


Feel better that you don't have me for a brother


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Abunai said:


> Somebody's always got to bring politics into it.
> This is a Halloween forum.


Relax...thread asked what creeps me out, I replied.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Relax...thread asked what creeps me out, I replied.


I come here to read and discuss Halloween topics. 
There are plenty of political sites where people can go to spout their political beliefs.
Haunters come from all walks of life, religions, and political persuasions.
What's funny among your own circle of like-minded friends isn't funny to me or others here.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry...didn't mean to upset you and hurt your feelings.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a phobia of looking at mirrors in the dark. Too many Bloody Mary games in my childhood, I guess.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I make what are known as "reborn" dolls (I know, I'm not exactly in love with the name, either), which are very realistic sculpts of babies, painted to look as realistic as possible. Yet they're...not. I happen to know that some people get VERY creeped out by this. My husband can't sit in the same room as a reborn doll.

For me...someone human who has gone demonic or creepy. Actual monsters - vampires, werewolves, or what-have-you...just don't freak me out as much as the idea of a real human being who has snapped.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lady Dy said:


> Movies with Werewolves and possessed or demonic animals. The only werewolf movie I've ever watched in its entirety was Teen Wolf and even that creeped me out!!


Aw, I love Teen Wolf. I think it was my first Michael J. Fox movie. So cheesy, but so fun! (But then again, I love werewolves.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Cryptozoology


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Taxidermy. Especially in a dark museum hall, where the majority of what light there is comes from inside the exhibits.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Ticks
Mice
Hornets-Wasps
Snakes in my yard.
Seagulls-they are ballsy things that will grab food right out of your hand.
Low flying helicopters, many near me.
Tornadoes
Driving in lake effect snowstorms.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Snakes-real ones, plastic ones, rubber ones, pictures, videos, the word.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

People.....plain old people.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> People.....plain old people.


What about zesty young people?


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

For years I've wanted to do a scientific study about the types of horror (in film) that affect different types of people. You can very broadly divide horror into "supernatural" (monsters, ghosts, demons) and "real world" (serial killers, diseases, torture), and almost everybody is affected by one much more than the other. Whenever I talk to people about horror movies I try to determine which they are.

My theory is that it comes down to how people invest themselves in fiction - whether they tend to picture themselves as characters in the movie, or tend to imagine similar scenarios happening to them in the real world. 

I myself am most affected by ghost and demon-related horror, but not because I believe in those things; when I watch a movie I innately accept the "reality" of what the characters are going through and try to imagine how I would deal with it. Thus the supernatural is more threatening because I have no concept of how to battle it. But people who are more affected by slashers and home-invasion horror movies find it more terrifying simply because it deals with things that could potentially happen in the real world.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, the dark stuff that crops up on occasion in the real world is disturbing enough to me that I don't use it as decorating themes. I'm fine with zombies and vampires. Oddly contrary to that, I find ventriloquist's dummies to be about as creepy as anything. I'm not bona fide phobic about them. I could hold or handle one with no issue, but I wouldn't want one propped up in my bedroom at night. I think they're really, really nasty looking.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

clowns and dolls big time


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

If we are talking like real life fears, mine are being a victim or rape/mugging/kid-napping, having a seizure in public and my greatest fear is "the unknown." I walk a lot of places and take the bus because I have epilepsy, so these are things that plague my mind on a daily basis.

If we are talking more "light" not as serious things, I don't like bees (yes, I know they are good for pollinating though!), I also am afraid of anything else that might sting or bite, strange dogs not on a leash, and dark natural bodies of water.

If I think of anything else that gives me the heebie jeebies, I'll come back to report


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Close places and people who can't take a joke. I used to work in MRI. A lot of people are claustrophobic, and don't even know it. You find out real quick when you are in a MRI scanner.

If you're talking haunted houses, people who follow you real closely. You can leave now, you've done your job, I'm really freaked out.


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

It is robotic technology and artificial intelligence that terrifies me and has since I was a small kid. Machines that look like people and that you can't kill is scary. Drones too. Cyborgs, etc. Also the military gas masks that the OP opened this thread with.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm with Poe. Being buried alive is the scariest thing I can imagine. In fact, I try not to imagine it because it scares me so much.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Silverfish. I've got no explaination, but they get the reaction out of me most people get with spiders. 

Anything covering my nose/mouth. Slowly been getting over this, wearing masks each year that cover everything. Calm down, breath. (Mom used to cover our mouths/nose when we wouldn't be quiet...eventually we'd shut up/pass out.)

Being paralyzed/unable to move. The 'put you to sleep' drugs don't work properly on me, I've regained consciousness early every time, but my body remains paralyzed while I get to see and hear. Yeah, wisdom teeth being pulled, supposed to be asleep, just paralyzed, got to watch it. "fun". 

Alien abductions. Partially by proxy of the paralyzed fear listed above. Those shows creep me the hell out. There is also an unexplained event as a child where I recall seeing a bright light, looking out the window, and nothing till the next morning. We also found 3 burned patches in the field the next day. No way in hell you're going to hypnotize me to recall anything either.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

My husband has the 2nd gas mask set that the OP posted, wore it a few years ago for Halloween. I do NOT like it, yet he still has it. 

There is a plethora of things I am afraid of, but to keep it fairly light, I HATE the ocean. Or any large body of water. It terrifies me. 
I could be sitting at my desk at work, no where near water, and just thinking about it will freak me out. As if the walls & reality behind me will melt away to 
reveal that really I'm sitting in the middle of the sea ... I think I might be crazy 

Also, if I'm driving on a country road at night by myself, I tend to drive with the dome light on, and constantly look behind me, never looking in the rearview mirror though. I'm not afraid of the killer in the backseat...but more so of something supernatural hitchin' a ride ... gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## goblinkisses (Sep 3, 2014)

I hate anything to do with possession/exorcisms. I used to have dreams about it when I was very young before I knew what it was...now it just freaks me out.
Needless to say, I want nothing to do with ouija boards either.


----------



## marketplaygroup (Oct 7, 2014)

Anything that looks scary scares


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Potatoe Bugs aka Jerusalem Cricket those creep me out!


----------



## StihlBilly (Oct 28, 2014)

Someone said it before, but real people are scariest to me. That's why I'm going for a "Hillbilly BBQ" theme for my backyard haunt over zombies, etc... Just a bunch of good 'ol boys who'll skin you out like a deer if you come upon their party and interrupt their fun


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Exorcism type stuff....terrified. I look away when scrolling through halloween websites with The exorcist props


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ventriloquist's dummies and enclosed places. If I can’t move my arms I freak out.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Unknown noises that are NOT part of my haunt.

We hosted a haunted walk this year and I was going through it with one of our guides when the bushes next to the path started shaking and something growled at me.

I have never run so fast in my life.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dead bodies - they creep me the hell out! Like even in a closed casket at a funeral. I almost passed out at a funeral once because at some point at the end of the service, the pallbearers picked up the casket & started walking down the aisle with it - & I had an aisle seat.....
I'm not afraid of death itself, just the end result, I guess.....& yes, I watch zombie movies\TV with no problem (Love the Walking Dead!), because I know they're fake....


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't feel im at liberty to voice what "puts me on edge" w/o offending someone. I did discover this recently though....I was ready to start throwing punches.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

last night we were driving home in the dark and on the highway a truck was pulling a small trailer...and as my lights hit the back of it, i saw the bobbing head of a ghoul crawling over the top of the trailer. I was a bit freaked for a moment. LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ha ha...the other day I was scanning the tv and stopped briefly on 'It' with Pennywise on the screen....

my 15 year old 'i ain't scared of no ghosts' tough boy grandson started squealing like a little girl 'turn it off, turn it off!'. LOLOL


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Love snakes, i've picked Live Rattlesnakes, The Thing that Creeps me Out are Black Widow and Similar Spiders, but Dont mind tarantula's i Like them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Any spider, as a kid I did like the daddy longlegs, but don't have those down here in Florida, just yucky ones.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunflowers. Murky water. Snakes. Most of all, people.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Simply? Spiders. I know a lot of them are harmless, but my brain won't process that. I guess it stems from when I was little, I saw too many educational shows on TV showing the ones that could kill. So, yeah. Terrified of them.


----------



## ErrKILLkill (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark still water that is so murky it is black with tell tale hints of something large moving unseen underneath it. that is terrifying for me to this day. Every nightmare I have has some reference to this. Either a slow moving stream or pond or even the High school swimming pool filled with black water. I get completely wigged out by it. A long time friend had an old above ground pool where one side they kept covered with the solar blanket, keeping it shaded. I dipped under just being curious to see the area and nearly drowned when I saw a large black shape on the bottom in the corner. my friends sister had tried to go swimming with her giant stuffed dog and it sunk water logged on the bottom. nightmare stuff right there.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

As in phobias? I'm afraid of costumed characters and pine trees. What creeps me out is....it has a name but I cannot remember...but like clustered holes. It gives me the heeby jeebies. 


Normal stuff? Spiders. Dead or alive.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

Dentistry √-√


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

clustered holes, you're afraid of swiss cheese? hahaha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spookydave said:


> clustered holes, you're afraid of swiss cheese? hahaha


I think that she meant like an army of moles, but maybe Personally, I am terrified of Limburger


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

spookydave said:


> clustered holes, you're afraid of swiss cheese? hahaha


Not really. And same goes for mole hills. Its hard to describe. For one its more tiny holes clustered. For whatever reason.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

It is so funny to me how people see and feel things differently. Before we comverted our attic to a bedroom we had two dormers facing the street and you could obviouslty see it was the attic. Framework, rafters, etc. Well my DH made these two little kid TOTs that we dreased up with a sheet over ones head a plastic pumpkin on the other and had a light reflecting on them. To me they were adorable little fake kids ready to get candy! To my brother-in-law they were sinister little kids that we had to lock up in the attic!!! It gave him the willys!!! So much that I kept doing it just to freak him out every year. Then we converted the room and I lost that pleasure!!! Fun while it lasted. He wasn't the only one. One neighbor said it was the scariest thing she had ever seen! I wish I was scared that easily!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I once read the most people are afraid of two things:"What is under the ground.
"What is under the water."
Both places we have much difficulty living within.
Reading this whole post was stimulating! So many items listed I had as toys or pets along with many situations mentioned , I used to play games like that with the other kids hidden in dark nasty small places,I always "Won"because everyone thought "Nobody" would ever put themselves in such a nasty place!
I had a Jerry MaHony Ventriloquist doll I took around to groups doing the ventriloquism entertainment act. , I had the collection of the Famous Monster Magazine.
I have spent virtual "Years" working in basements and other tight and/or dark places,AND high places on ladders.
Spiders are incredible! To have such a Brain to co-ordinate all those quickly moving legs!
My Parent's house had a small creek running through the yard= "Snakes!"
Bats have smacked me in the face here,oh-well , so what?
I have seen some very strange things in my life,but maybe I am just too overly curious about them to be afraid?
One odd "fear" ,or apprehensive object that I feel very uneasy near are huge ,rusty "Water storage tanks. Maybe it's because the one I'm referring too was installed about 1899 and is very rusty? IF it burst, I would drown! Couldn't get out of the room quick enough!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Irs scares the crap outta me,everything else i'm ok with lol


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like clowns or zombies. I am not scared of them; I just think they are stupid. 

What creeps me out? The usual spiders, snakes, and cats. Don't want to offend anyone but I am not a cat person and I hate it when cats rub up against me. They just know I don't like them and they come right too me. I don't wish ill on any of my friend's pets but I don't want them near me so I don't go to their houses.

The creepiest thing is the feeling you get when you know you are "alone" in a room but at the same time you know you are not really alone. When you feel someone/something in the room or you can feel something reach out to touch you. That has happened a few times and sometimes the energy in the room just doesn't feel right. Yikes! Creepy.


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

Water. Drowning. Regan from The Exorcist. I find her absolutely terrifying. Ouija boards. Nooooo.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've heard of that, Pumpkinhead86 -(Trypophobia). -- honeycomb, crocheting, morels, the end of a pack of drinking straws, lahooh, coral...all kinds of things I find uniquely cool. I don't think it's yet officially recognized by the APA, but from what I've read, it's not as uncommon a one might think.


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Old medical stuff, especially the old pathology stuff. The have a bunch of the stuff a Dappercadaver on display.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Two things. When someone turns their eyelid inside out and Bigfoot.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a phobia, but something that makes my skin crawl (in almost a pun-like way) is the act of skin being violated: a needle being slipped into a vein, a scalpel being drawn along skin and seeing it separate, or a creature that burrows into the flesh (worms digging in, or the scarab beetles from "The Mummy").
It's an interesting sensation, as I can watch, but it just gives me the heebie jeebies.

Strangely, once something is under the skin, it doesn't bother me: seeing a needle sticking out, or once the bug is inside someone's skin and moving, these don't give me that creeped-out feeling.

And yes, I can take needles, and it's 50/50 if I'll watch it slide in. It's a morbid fascination.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ouija boards bother me too. Week not have one in my house.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Parasites, viruses, bacteria. Be it live rabbit ear mites wriggling on a slide, or guinea worms, or candiru fish, or Ebola Zaire, or mango worms or jiggers (trypophobes, do not watch the following videos!) if it feeds on me rather than the other way around, it's a big nooooooothankyou for me:

Jiggers (not to be confused with chiggers):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlvXUyQ-4Y4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDyk1ny00f8



The Auditor said:


> Taxidermy. Especially in a dark museum hall, where the majority of what light there is comes from inside the exhibits.


Thank you for making my night!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Deep, dark water


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

This creeps me out.


----------



## AlexTheSquid (Apr 28, 2015)

I think my biggest serious fear is hallucinations... there was a time in my life where I suffered from auditory and visual hallucinations and it nearly scared me to death. Just the idea of having something only you can see or hear that you can't fight because it's in your head... and no one can help you because they don't see it is just super scary. I also hate things under people's skin like IVs and stuff... augh. 
Also this manga called Uzumaki which is basically about this town cursed by spirals... it's hard to explain but it's terrifying. 
And finally I have a ton of reoccurring nightmares where I'm in an emergency and I can't call for help for whatever reason. Spooky.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Running out of smokes....


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Reality.
Nothing more strange than fact.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Two things:

1. Don't laugh. I read this story years ago, ending with the female protagonist driving her car along a rainy highway at night, when a guy sits up in the back seat and she sees him in the rear view mirror. 

Ever since, I have a deathly fear of anyone lurking in my back seat. During the fall and winter, I don't get in my car until I shine a light back there and see no one is there. [I leave for work about 5:30 am and its still very dark.] Then I get in and reach back and actually feel that there is no one there, because nothing much bigger than a cat could hide back there, much less a person. I look, I feel.... then I can finally drive. My husband has no idea of this phobia of mine, and he isn't going to know. 










[This dog can just go sit down somewhere! He is bad enough!]

One night years ago, husband and I were both home and while I was in the shower, he turned out every light in the house. I opened the bathroom door, came out into the hallway wrapped in a towel. "Where are the lights?" I wondered and then he came looming out of the dark like something in a horror movie, snarling at me. I nearly had a coronary and this was one of the top five times I've been most afraid, in my entire life. He thought that was hilarious and so he must not ever know about my backseat phobia - he'll try it. Luckily he is a big guy and hiding there would be hard. 

2. I have a recurring dream of being at a large public pool, like an Olympic-sized pool. Everyone is having a good time, people are sunning themselves in chairs, its all good. Except that the pool appears to be bottomless, fading from blue to black and appears to be a mile deep. I hate, detest and fear dark water and I have done so my whole life. 










Pool shown: Nemo33, HOHOHO, HOW ABOUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and you can even see the bottom, yep still not getting in there ever. Nope.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

spookydave said:


> Irs scares the crap outta me,everything else i'm ok with lol


Don't be afraid, I hear they have half the auditors that they used to. Heh.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I've heard of that, Pumpkinhead86 -(Trypophobia). -- honeycomb, crocheting, morels, the end of a pack of drinking straws, lahooh, coral...all kinds of things I find uniquely cool. I don't think it's yet officially recognized by the APA, but from what I've read, it's not as uncommon a one might think.


I had no idea other people had this problem; I thought it was just my personal weirdness. I saw a picture of a Surinam toad as a child, and ever since then I have hated this concept - although things like packs of straws don't bother me. 

Do not Google "Surinam toad." Don't. You have been warned. The entire concept is so disgusting it makes me nauseous just thinking about it. I think all this ties in with my general hatred of body horror.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

Mine is swimming with Sharks seeing as I came close to being on the menu once when I was 17. It's become such a phobia to get into the water, that I freaked out once, Raced in, and dragged a large dog and a 3 year old boy out of the waves (picked them up one in each hand), running through the surf while screaming because I thought I saw blood in the water a little ways off. Another is being underground in a very small space, not necessarily buried, but say if you're caving and can go through a passage, but not get back out. This scares the crappers out of me. I do however have to say that possession type stuff and ventriloquist dolls really creep me out. I Hate those eyes and those drop down jaws. 

As for creepy crawlies, there isn't too much in this category that really freaks me out. We had lots of them as kids. An old lined swimming pool with lizards, snakes and spiders etc. All venomous, but never been bitten. Luckily. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Parasites.


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2015)

Doctor or Dentist appointments


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've already posted about what freaks me out. But if we are talking about phobias, I never tell people about mine. I'm not sure why, but if you tell people, they use it against you. I guess they think it's funny. But I will walk out of the room, the house if need be, to let people know how serious I am. And no, no one here has mentioned my phobia yet. In fact I've never met another person with the same phobia.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

scareme said:


> I've already posted about what freaks me out. But if we are talking about phobias, I never tell people about mine. I'm not sure why, but if you tell people, they use it against you. I guess they think it's funny. But I will walk out of the room, the house if need be, to let people know how serious I am. And no, no one here has mentioned my phobia yet. In fact I've never met another person with the same phobia.


See if it's a known phobia - The Phobia List
(of course, that list may be incomplete)

This one gets bonus points for oxymoronic naming:
Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia - Fear of long words.


_edited to add: And I'll agree with you that I am not comfortable discussing anything that actually curdles my blood with fear - but I'll happily talk about the things that make my skin crawl...that kind of stuff is just silly. Like spiders crawling on me - no thanks, but not debilitating._


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I just remembered. One good,logical reason I have never cared for bloody, gory displays (and don't have them in my haunt), is simply because such a date will be there for many of us, either through accident or medical operations.. so who needs to rush it via latex realistic red, drippy props?
Maybe such a feeling goes back to our ancient ancestors who had almost nothing they could do to save themselves or a loved one once they red stuff began running? It was simply "CHECK OUT TIME!" Never a pleasant thought for most of us.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I just remembered. One good,logical reason I have never cared for bloody, gory displays (and don't have them in my haunt), is simply because such a date will be there for many of us, either through accident or medical operations.. so who needs to rush it via latex realistic red, drippy props?
> Maybe such a feeling goes back to our ancient ancestors who had almost nothing they could do to save themselves or a loved one once they red stuff began running? It was simply "CHECK OUT TIME!" Never a pleasant thought for most of us.


This is the reason I don't put any "hanging bodies" in my haunt. Suicide here on the Central Coast of NSW is HUGE! and a good deal of them go via this method sadly. I know there are a few children that come that have had close relationships with someone that has done such a thing, so I always try to be mindful. I think it's safe to stick to ghosties and witches and other "mythical" beings and creep them out that way. 

But yes, I have to agree with the ultra gore.. I just don't like it either. :S


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Spiders - I hate them all. I found 2 black widows on my patio the other day...needless to say, I sprayed every inch of it with killer and I am still afraid to go out there. 

Clowns - These guys are all evil.

-Kat


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

a pair of lit eyes, looking at me from the darkness


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Any form or fashion oil pump like these have creeped me out since forever.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I really don't like twitching or twisted body forms. also, when people just stand there, silently. Sometimes it's the act of doing absolutely nothing that gives me chills.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you kidding......THE IRS......too many incompetent employees and they can ruin your life in a heart beat. After they are done this is what you would look like.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Spiders! Especially tarantulas!


----------

